# Who's Trailer



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Who is the poor owner of the boat trailer at FB? An hour project has turned into several weeks.

I guess it's better there than I-15


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Who is the poor owner of the boat trailer at FB? An hour project has turned into several weeks.
> 
> I guess it's better there than I-15


That's funny! I have been wondering the same thing...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Where was it? I didn't notice it yesterday on my way out. Of course, it was dark.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

Been wondering who owns it is as well. It would be a nice trailer with a little TLC. Not sure but it looks like a Williamson Ocean galvanized. 

And where did the boat go?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

First it was just a hub. Then the whole axle. Henderson's has all that in stock. Like I said earlier an hour job. Now its pushing on month. 

Preventive maintenance goes a long ways


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> First it was just a hub. Then the whole axle. Henderson's has all that in stock. Like I said earlier an hour job. Now its pushing on month.
> 
> Preventive maintenance goes a long ways


Now you sound like a poet.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> Now you sound like a poet.


But didn't know it lol


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> But didn't know it lol


I guess it was Ben Franklin. I thought it was Kipling, but doesn't look like it:

"For the want of a nail the shoe was lost,
For the want of a shoe the horse was lost,
For the want of a horse the rider was lost,
For the want of a rider the battle was lost,
For the want of a battle the kingdom was lost,
And all for the want of a horseshoe-nail."


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually Henderson doesn't stock crap anymore. Since Dexter bought them out wait time on axles is about 2 weeks or longer


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> I guess it was Ben Franklin. I thought it was Kipling, but doesn't look like it:
> 
> "For the want of a nail the shoe was lost,
> For the want of a shoe the horse was lost,
> ...


I had the day off with nothing to do. 
Oh what the hell I'll head for the slew.
I had a hankering to go roaming.
In that boat powered by a old lycoming.
Those greenies sure can take some blows.
To my surprise I saw a flock of 9 snows. 
A day in the marsh away from the news.
That trump $hit just gives me the blues.
Finally the birds came like lambs to slaughter. 
The little 28 barked at drakes 2 feet above the water. 
It was a beautiful breezy day out in the bogs. 
But I was warm & dry in my new frogg toggs.
Chewing on my last piece of halloween candy. 
I thought to myself this day was a dandy!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I had the day off with nothing to do.
> Oh what the hell I'll head for the slew.
> I had a hankering to go roaming.
> In that boat powered by a old lycoming.
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Well they must of patched it up and got it road worthy. It's gone this morning.


----------

